# Batch, dateiname filtern, datum herausfinden



## Animal21 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo leute,
ein javaprogramm von mir, erzeugt im laufe der zeit diverse logDateien, ich würde nun gern, dann eine batch, die im autostart liegt, alle LogDatein in dem ordner löscht, nicht in diesem monat erzeugt wuden (also dass auch die vom 30.06.2009 gelöscht wird, obwohl erst der 02.07.2009 ist).

LogDatei:
Log_09.07.2009.log  <-  So sehen die alle aus...

meine frage is, wie kann ich per bat das aktuelle datum herrausfinden, dass ich einfach nur fragen muss ob monat und jahr unterschiedlich sind -> dann löschen.
Und wie kann ich aus dem dateinamen den monat und jahr filtern, also sowas wie substring() in anderen prog.-sprachen...

wenn möglich würde ich gern alle nur mit batch machen, keine andere scriptsprache.

mfg
ani


----------



## deepthroat (10. Juli 2009)

Hi.





Animal21 hat gesagt.:


> meine frage is, wie kann ich per bat das aktuelle datum herrausfinden


Siehe http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Batch-Programmierung:_Wichtige_DOS-Kommandos und http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Batch-Programmierung:_Programmierungshilfen


Animal21 hat gesagt.:


> Und wie kann ich aus dem dateinamen den monat und jahr filtern, also sowas wie substring() in anderen prog.-sprachen...


Siehe http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Batch-Programmierung:_Erweiterungen_unter_Windows_NT#Stringmanipulation

Und bitte versuch doch mal selbst zu suchen bevor du hier ein Thema erstellst. Bevor man ein Problem ausformuliert und hier gepostet hat, hat man doch längst die Antwort gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## adjksfhasdjkfh (9. Oktober 2009)

Tolle Antwort, wirklich. Selber mal die Links gelesen? Da steht nirgends, wie das letzte verzeichnete Datum herauszufinden ist. Nicht Schreiben/Ausgeben, sondern herausfinden und dann whatever damit tun.

Und weil Du so schön belehrend bist: Genau für solche blöden Fragen sind Foren da! Wie bin ich wohl sonst auf diese Seite gekommen, hm?! Der erste brauchbare Hit und dann so ein Blödsinn, na herzlichen Dank.

Antwort kannst Dir sparen...


----------



## deepthroat (9. Oktober 2009)

adjksfhasdjkfh hat gesagt.:


> Tolle Antwort, wirklich. Selber mal die Links gelesen?


Ja.


adjksfhasdjkfh hat gesagt.:


> Da steht nirgends, wie das letzte verzeichnete Datum herauszufinden ist.


Das war nicht die Frage. Die Frage war wie man das *aktuelle Datum *herausfindet. Und genau das steht in den verlinkten Seiten. Man müßte natürlich etwas nachdenken um die Beispiele dort zu verstehen und für seine Zwecke einzusetzen...


adjksfhasdjkfh hat gesagt.:


> Und weil Du so schön belehrend bist: Genau für solche blöden Fragen sind Foren da!


Ich habe eine zweckmäßige Antwort zur Frage gegeben.


adjksfhasdjkfh hat gesagt.:


> Wie bin ich wohl sonst auf diese Seite gekommen, hm?! Der erste brauchbare Hit und dann so ein Blödsinn, na herzlichen Dank.


Du bist hier falsch. Hierher kommen normalerweise Leute die selbst einen Kopf haben zum denken, die etwas lernen wollen, die ein bißchen Selbstinitiative zeigen und sich bemühen.

Gruß


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2009)

@adjksfhasdjkfh
Ich habe keine Ahnung von Batch-Dateien aber habe in weniger als 2 Minuten das hier gefunden HIER wo es auch darum geht das Datum einer Datei auzulesen.

Foren sind nicht dazu da um deine Arbeit zu machen. Die Leute wollen dir hier helfen selbst darauf zu kommen. Wenn du jemanden anschnauzen willst, dann nimm eine Wand in der Umgebung, die ist dann ungefähr auf dem gleichen Niveau wie dein letzter Post!


----------



## vfl_freak (9. Oktober 2009)

Moin zusammen,


es fällt mir in der letzten Zeit immer öfter auf, dass derartige Beiträge von Usern mit Gastzugang gepostet werden. 

Ich habe mir auch bspw. auch schon ein negative Bewertung mit recht drastischem Text eingehandelt, nur weil ich "gewagt hatte", einen Gast-User auf die Netiquette hinzuweisen!

Anregung: vlt. sollte wirklich ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht werden, diese Gastzugänge wieder auf das Lesen einzuschränken, da es sicher so manchen langjährigen User verärgern wird ! !

LG aus OS
Klaus


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2009)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir auch bspw. auch schon ein negative Bewertung mit recht drastischem Text eingehandelt, nur weil ich "gewagt hatte", einen Gast-User auf die Netiquette hinzuweisen!


Soll das heißen, dass es den Gast-Usern möglich ist eine Bewertung abzugeben?


----------



## vfl_freak (9. Oktober 2009)

Jau, sieht für so aus .... :-(

Es ging um diese Thema:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java-grundlagen/346966-sonne-einem-bogen-bewegen.html#post1797987

Ich nehme mal nicht an, dass die Bewertung von _*zeja*_ kam, zumal sie eben schon ein wenig drastisch formuliert war ... 
Letztlich stört mich diese Bewertung nicht wirklich ... ich meine, wer hier viel postet muss halt auch mal mit Kritik leben - kein Thema!
Aber die Art und Weise finde ich dann doch schon ein wenig ärgerlich!

tschüss
Klaus


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2009)

Wie können die eine schlechte Bewertung geben ohne Renomee-Punkte zu haben? Außerdem ist das eine Frechheit sich darüber aufzuregen.
Hmm, ich denke das sollten wir im Internen Forum mal ansprechen, gehört hier nicht her


----------



## vfl_freak (9. Oktober 2009)

Jau, hast in allen drei Punkten Recht 

Vlt. lassen sich die diesbezügliche Beiträge ja auch verschieben

ENDE  :suspekt:

tschüss
Klaus


----------

